# How to sell my new C-50



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just bought a new C-50 in ST02 in a 56 traditional. Since I started viewing this forum I have seen stunning pictures of the ST01 and would like to sell my ST02 frameset ,so I could get the ST01. Can anyone give suggestions on how or where to sell it and at what price? Most of the pics I saw were from Fabsroman's thread.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Ebay with good photos and presentation. The more refined and professional looking auctions seem to get significantly better bids. Did I say good photos?


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

.Thanks B2. I'll list it on ebay

Scottkaye1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

scottkaye1 said:


> I just bought a new C-50 in ST02 in a 56 traditional. Since I started viewing this forum I have seen stunning pictures of the ST01 and would like to sell my ST02 frameset ,so I could get the ST01. Can anyone give suggestions on how or where to sell it and at what price? Most of the pics I saw were from Fabsroman's thread.


Scott,

Thanks again for the compliment. I almost have the thing ready to be ridden. I'm just waiting on a set of Ciamillo Negative G SL brakes in red to go with everything else. I have a set of Record D-Skeleton brakes I could put on the bike, but I'm hoping the Ciamillos arrive sometime soon. He said they were shipping out last Friday. Then he said they would ship out today. Who the heck knows when they will ship out.

As far as selling your frame, I gave you some advice about it in my C50 thread where you said you wanted to sell it. E-bay would be a good place, but not if you do not have very much feedback on the site. Sometimes, it is hit or miss for people without any feedback on ebay. If you are new to ebay, try to find a friend that has good feedback and use his/her account.

Last but not least, if you really want a C50 in ST01, make sure that one is available before you sell yours. Maybe call Maestro over in the UK and see if he can paint one up for you in ST01. I know they were not readily available in the US because the distributor was not importing them in ST01. The only frame that came to the US in ST01 was the Extreme Power.


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Fabs--Good advice. Maestro said it can be done. The only thing is that I need to sell mine first due to limited funds. I normally wouldn't go to these lengths, but when I bought mine I was told there were no ST01's and the my shop had the ST02 in stock. I still think the ST02 looks very good, but now that I have become more aware of the ST01, the more I've seen high res photos of it, the more classic and beautiful it looked with that bare carbon showing through and that great air brush work of the green white and red over it. It's worth the hassle, because after all,when I ride it I look down at the top tube and I see it hanging on a hook every day. The ST01 paint scheme is more me. On another note, it sounds like you put a good amount of thought into your ride and all the components. What size is your C-50 and where did you buy it? I put all Dura Ace 7800 stuff on mine and I switch between a Honey Brooks B-17 Champion Special which I love, and a Fizik Aliante Carbon Braided which I just got yesterday.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

scottkaye1 said:


> Hi Fabs--Good advice. Maestro said it can be done. The only thing is that I need to sell mine first due to limited funds. I normally wouldn't go to these lengths, but when I bought mine I was told there were no ST01's and the my shop had the ST02 in stock. I still think the ST02 looks very good, but now that I have become more aware of the ST01, the more I've seen high res photos of it, the more classic and beautiful it looked with that bare carbon showing through and that great air brush work of the green white and red over it. It's worth the hassle, because after all,when I ride it I look down at the top tube and I see it hanging on a hook every day. The ST01 paint scheme is more me. On another note, it sounds like you put a good amount of thought into your ride and all the components. What size is your C-50 and where did you buy it? I put all Dura Ace 7800 stuff on mine and I switch between a Honey Brooks B-17 Champion Special which I love, and a Fizik Aliante Carbon Braided which I just got yesterday.


I got mine from Bellatisport (a/k/a Andrea Bellati). That shop is in Switzerland. I got my Cristallo from him in 2006 and both experiences were very good. When Colnago came out with its 2009 schemes on the web, I immediately sent Bellati an e-mail to ask him if he could get me the C50 in 2008's ST01 scheme. He made a call or two, and finally told me he could. I ordered it immediately because nothing at all in the 2009 lineup excited me.

This build has taken me forever. I actually had the Campy Record 10 group before I got the frame in late October 2008. Then, I wanted to go 100% Italian and tried to get some parts from WR Compositi. After waiting about 3 months for them to be shipped, I finally cancelled that order and went a different route. Now, I have everything except the Negative GSL brakes, Sapin CX-Ray spokes, Tune Mag 70, and Powertap hub to build the wheels, but I have a set of Eurus wheels that I can use in the meantime. When I get the brakes I am going to build up the bike. I should have the Mavic GEL 280 built on those hubs by late August, early September, and this thing will be done just in time for winter. LOL


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I admire your patience.I.m going to stick to 1 bike for now because we have all our money tied up in growing a business. I've got the bike listed on classified section of this forum for $2700 with free shipping. Also, Craigslist San Diego, more cities to come. Any suggestions? Also, have it on ebay, but I'm a first timer so I don't know how successful I'll be there. I'll see if I get any hits in the morning. I'll keep you posted. What size frame is your C-50?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

scottkaye1 said:


> I admire your patience.I.m going to stick to 1 bike for now because we have all our money tied up in growing a business. I've got the bike listed on classified section of this forum for $2700 with free shipping. Also, Craigslist San Diego, more cities to come. Any suggestions? Also, have it on ebay, but I'm a first timer so I don't know how successful I'll be there. I'll see if I get any hits in the morning. I'll keep you posted. What size frame is your C-50?


I admire your sticking to 1 bike in order to grow a business. Now that is patience, which is rarely seen nowadays.

My frame is a 53 cm traditional.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Alright, I just checked out your ad on ebay under scottkaye2. I'm assuming that is you. Here are some recommendations:

1. Use "C50" and "C-50" in the title descriptions because a lot of people search by C50 instead of C-50. I used C50 for my first search and it did not return your auction as a result.

2. Get rid of that ugly brown saddle in the pic. I know it might be the most comfortable saddle in the world, but on that frame it isn't sexy at all.

3. Try to put the seatpost up as high as possible and tilt the bars a little more forward to make the setup look extremely aggressive (i.e., like the pros). Imagine what a Colnago ad would look like and try to imitate it. Look at how the bikes are set up on Colnagos website and try to imitate those. That will help you sell it.

4. Take the saddle bag off the saddle.

5. Describe the seatpost in your ad description. I'm assuming that it is a Colnago 28.0mm post.

6. Make sure you are very clear that the auction does not include anything other than the frame, fork, and Colnago 28.0mm seatpost. In your last sentence you say this is a great price for this bike. Technically, you are not selling a bike, just a frame, fork, and seatpost. So, change that to this is a great price for this frame, fork, and seatpost.

That is all I have right now.


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I really appreciate the feedback. I did all those changes with Aliante saddle and re- worded the ad. Also changing it on this forum and craigslist as well. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I really appreciate the feedback. I did all those changes with Aliante saddle and re- worded the ad. Also changing it on this forum and craigslist as well. We'll see. Thanks again. scottkaye2 is me; scottkaye1 was not available.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What happened to the rest of the pics? The only one I can see is the shot of the top tube from above.

Another thing I thought of is that you need to describe the condition. Are there any nicks or scratches on it? Most people want to know that information when buying a frame.


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I caught that and am fixing it as we speak.I'll add condition also


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Pity it's not in the UK. I have a mate who'd have been interested.

Fabs, is yor C-50 ready yet, bro? I've had mine on the road for 8 months now, and such a joy awaits you when you finally roll it out.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Professor funk said:


> Pity it's not in the UK. I have a mate who'd have been interested.
> 
> Fabs, is yor C-50 ready yet, bro? I've had mine on the road for 8 months now, and such a joy awaits you when you finally roll it out.


I just got my red Ciamillo Negative G-SL brakes in today's mail. I'm going to have the bike road worthy by the end of tonight using a set of Eurus wheels I have laying here. I'm in the process of getting a Powertap SL+, a Tune Mig 70 front hub, and the Sapim CX Ray spokes so I can build them up with a pair of Mavic GEL 280's I have here. The bike should be sub 15 pounds even with the Powertap wheels. I'll have the wheels done by mid to late September and I'm going to take pics of all my bikes at that point and post them on here and Facebook.

Trust me, I am dying to ride this C50. Heck, I'm dying just to get it off of the repair stand.


----------



## scottkaye1 (Aug 3, 2009)

*C50*

Nomatter.I sold it already on this forum. Already ordered my new C50. Thanks
Scott


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> I just got my red Ciamillo Negative G-SL brakes in today's mail. I'm going to have the bike road worthy by the end of tonight using a set of Eurus wheels I have laying here. I'm in the process of getting a Powertap SL+, a Tune Mig 70 front hub, and the Sapim CX Ray spokes so I can build them up with a pair of Mavic GEL 280's I have here. The bike should be sub 15 pounds even with the Powertap wheels. I'll have the wheels done by mid to late September and I'm going to take pics of all my bikes at that point and post them on here and Facebook.
> 
> Trust me, I am dying to ride this C50. Heck, I'm dying just to get it off of the repair stand.


You need to bring the bike to Davidsonville some time so we can see the new Colnago. I still have my Extreme Power frame sitting in my bike room, waiting for parts. Someday I'll get to ride the Colnago and compare it to my Cannondale.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> You need to bring the bike to Davidsonville some time so we can see the new Colnago. I still have my Extreme Power frame sitting in my bike room, waiting for parts. Someday I'll get to ride the Colnago and compare it to my Cannondale.


If I get the replacement cable for it next week, I'll bring it down there in September some time after I get it dialed in. Just last night I wrote a teammate that I would be down at Davidsonville in the next week or two to pick something up from him. I have yet to ride out of Davidsonville this year. That is what having a second kid does. Most of my riding, as limited as it has been, has been in the Germantown/Poolesville area this year.

I think I am going to go with Zipp 303's on it until I can get the Mavic GEL 280's built up with the Powertap.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Selling on Ebay these days is very expensive! I would always try memebers forums first. The C50 is a lovely frame!


----------

